# Pictures of Havanese with an undershot jaw/underbite



## chrisdisser (Aug 3, 2006)

Does anyone have a picture of their Havanese (adult) who has an underbite? I just placed a 9 week old pet female and the owners would like to see if the lips generally cover the teeth as they get older.
She is adorable now....
Thank you!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Here is a 7 month old who is undershot.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What exactly does that mean and how can you tell if a pup has it??


----------



## chrisdisser (Aug 3, 2006)

*underbite*

In my pup's bite, the lower gums extended past/forward of the upper gums. Breeders check bites as soon as teeth start coming in. This was my first to ever look like this. Both parents have beautiful bites.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is Sammy who has an overbite. Not the same thing, I know, but wanted to show a picture anyway. 
I was told by the vet that it wasn't going to be a health concern.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Shelby has a little underbite. Sometimes when she looks up a certain way, it looks like Kathy's pup in the bottom pic.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino doesn't have either of those.


----------

